# How do I equip a SM captain?



## cccp (Dec 15, 2006)

once youv all finished chuckling to yourselves......

What is the most effective/cost effective way of equipping a SM captain in a competitive army?


----------



## dictate (May 28, 2007)

I like the super cheap power weapon/storm shield chapter master, 100 points

lots of people seem to run the twin lightning claw term honours iron halo frags one around here but I find that ridiculously expensive (146) that being said I've never used it and it does have 2 more attacks and reroll wounds compared to cheapo.

what role do you plan on using him in? for counter charge a bike might even be a good idea.


----------



## dakari-mane (Mar 9, 2007)

It depends what you want him to do. 

I spend anything from 100 to 200pts on him depending on the army he is being used in.


----------



## pathwinder14 (Dec 27, 2006)

dakari-mane said:


> It depends what you want him to do.
> 
> I spend anything from 100 to 200pts on him depending on the army he is being used in.


I totally agree. It really depends upon his role. Do you want him to smash tanks? Give him a powerfist and a jump pack. You want him to be a close combat monster? Go with the dual lightning claws. It really depends.


----------



## cccp (Dec 15, 2006)

can you give a captain a pair of lightning claws and a bike and still get +1A for 2 CC weapons? would thsi be a good move?


----------



## royemunson (Apr 9, 2007)

Yes you can!, he drives with his knees :lol: :lol:


----------



## kelvingreen (May 15, 2007)

Yes, apparently it's on a "codex by codex basis", so if the codex you have says you can equip the biker with two close combat weapons (or a double-handed weapon, or whatever), then he can do so while riding his bike!


----------



## Anphicar (Dec 31, 2006)

I havent actually played SM yet, as my rine army is in Anphicar's Factory, being built.

But, i don't see a large role the Captain would play, generally. 

I would, however, add him in just to harrass certain units, but i wouldn't expect much from him. I'd save the cool stuff for the Libby n the Chappy.


----------



## royemunson (Apr 9, 2007)

I know some people will buy a cheap master for the LD10.


----------



## cccp (Dec 15, 2006)

thats what i want it for!


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

master- 101pts
power weapon
bolt pistol
combat shield

i use this in small points when i know i'm gunna be taking alot of ld tsts.


----------



## dakari-mane (Mar 9, 2007)

If all you want him for is the LD10 then I'd just go Power weapon & Storm Bolter for 95pts.


----------



## ThunderBolt (May 30, 2007)

id got for a fist over a powerweapon as it gives him a little more verstility. costs the same as a power weapon and meltabombs.


----------



## Jeridian (Jan 4, 2007)

Bolt pistol, power weapon, iron halo, frags, krak- 115pts...
..but then as DA Jervis writes my army list for me...

As SM's- the Bolt pistol, power weapon, combat shield, frags. 102pts

Cheapest decent HQ, good Ld bonus rule, and if necessary can help out in assault.


----------



## Initiate (Mar 25, 2007)

i dont know about cost effective but i love to make uber expensive HQ choices. Give the Chapter Master a Powerfist, Artificer armour, master-crafted plasma pistol, iron halo, frag grenades, Purity Seals, Bionics and escort him in a Land Raider Crusader. Dont forget a command squad of marines, all of which are outfitted with at least a power fist.



My HQ choices sometimes take up half my army. 

EDIT: I actually made a space marine termy chapter master and retinue in a land raider all tooled up to maximum points cost...... seven hundred forty points!!!!


----------



## Kenny3760 (Jan 5, 2007)

If you want him purely for the leadership 10 then just give him a BP and chainsword, sit him at the back of the table and forget about him. 77 points, not really worth your opponents effort to go for him and untargetable due to IC status.


----------



## kryptixx (Jun 21, 2007)

I have to agree with the jump pack/fear of darkness combo. Nothing is more fun than zooming around and causing all sorts of havoc.


----------



## angels of fire (Dec 4, 2007)

trick him out for survivability (iron halo) and thenwatch shots bounce off him and none of your troops running away:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## Terminator (Nov 17, 2007)

Depends what you want it to do. I always thought a cheap master with a small 5-man command squad (2 heavy weapons, Tank Hunters) would be a really great combo to give Ld10. I think the libby and chappy can be a lot more tooled out - but for fluff, I prefer the captain. I take him with Terminator armor and lightning claws and give him a termie command squad.


----------



## FrozenOrb (Dec 23, 2006)

I prefer the Master to Captain. I keep him cheap with a Power Weapon and Bolt Pistol and Frag Grenades. I made the mistake of giving him a Plasma Pistol and almost always have to let my opponent know it's a Bolt Pistol. I'd never swap it because a lot of work and love went into beautifully painting that Plasma Pistol. 

I'll likely eventually create and would recommend:

Master with Power Weapon, Combat Shield, Frag Grenades, and Bike (131)


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

i usually go 

master
power weapon
artificer armour
bolt pistol
combat shield

its effective


----------



## thomas2 (Nov 4, 2007)

How about:
Master
Terminator armour
Storm bolter
Power weapon
120 points

Durable, able to fight well and fairly cheap.


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

royemunson said:


> Yes you can!, he drives with his knees :lol: :lol:


Or his tongue :laugh:


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

I tend to have my Captain running around with a command squad, so he's got plenty of buddies to back him up. Just for the sake of a better profile, and not because he's actually the Master of the Chapter, I run my Captain with the Master profile. Generally, he looks like this:

Brother-Captain Athos d'Elyseè
-Master
-Masterwork Power Sword
-Plasma Pistol
-Artificer Armour
-Iron Halo
-Terminator Honours
-Frag Grenades

He's a bit pricey, but he does the job well. Generally speaking, characters tend to go toe-to-toe with one another around here, which is why he's packing so much defensive kit as well as a master-crafted weapon. The plasma pistol is purely a personal taste thing-- the BS5 shot makes it worth it, in my opinion, and oftentimes, he's the only one who's shooting anyway since I don't want to blow everything out of my charge range, so I like to make sure it counts. It's also good for softening up big targets that you have to throw bodies at, like Hive Tyrants or Carnifex. 

On the role of the Commander entry...
A Commander (either a Captain or the Chapter Master) may not have as powerful raw abilites as a Chaplain or a Librarian, but the Leadership boost across the board helps out a great deal, since Space Marines are Ld8. While that's all well and good, there's a lot out there that has better leadership. Hell, a guard squad with a veteran sergeant is Ld8. The commander is also a fair bit more versatile in weapons options, if you think about it-- both Librarian and Chaplain come with weapons that are already paid for in their basic points cost, and replacing them really tends not to be cost effective. The commander is the all-rounder of your HQ choices, and if you're going to field a command squad, he really tends to be the one to field it with, I think. A Librarian seems to work better on his own, and a chaplain is better off with an assault squad or a veteran squad. Ultimately, though, I think the real reason to take a Captain is for fluff purposes. The Space Marine army list is meant to be built around a Battle Company with support from the 1st and 10th Companies, the Reclusiam, the Librarium, and the Armoury. The Force Organization chart really is built around that idea-- Two HQ slots, one for the Captain and the other for the Company Chaplain, three Elites for two dreadnoughts and a techmarine, six Troops for six Tactical Squads, three Fast Attack slots to accomodate the possibility of fielding an assault squad in the alternate form of two biker squads or have two Assault Squads and attached 8th Company support; and three heavy support slots for two Devastator Squads and an attached vehicle from the armoury. At its head is the Captain, and so should it be even when there is a detachment from a company, as is the case in 2000-point scale games.


----------



## angels of fire (Dec 4, 2007)

a bs5 plasma pistol wounds and hits on a 2+ in addition doesnt give an armour save for victim and is a good tankhunter..... drawabacks are that it overheats and is 15points for a commander ah well cant have it all:biggrin::wink::laugh:


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

Back when I played Codex Marines I took Captains (or Masters) like this

Captain
- Bolt pistol
- Power weapon
- Combat shield
- Terminator honors

He wasn't so expensive that it would hurt if he died, and he had a fair chance of managing to either kill the model armed with the power fist or if that's not possible, to survive a blow from it.


----------



## Firewolf (Jan 22, 2007)

>> Playing SW's, my options are slightly different, but I would probably run a 'vanilla' Captain with mastercraft power weapon, bolt pistol, invunerable thingy and frag.


----------



## Yarrick140 (Dec 1, 2007)

This is how is do it

-lighting claw
-Storm shield
-Artificer Armour
-Iron Halo
-Terminator Honours
-Frag Grenades
-Independent Character


----------



## DeusMortemEst (Dec 14, 2007)

- Master
- Artificer armour
- Iron Halo
- Lightning Claw
- Storm Bolter
- Terminator honours
- Frag grenades


----------



## Asmodai (Dec 30, 2006)

I play D.A., so he ends up with just a Power Sword and SDAE. He's there more to supervise and help out with target priority tests than to fight - although he can do that competently too.

If I'm in the mood to knock some heads, I'll stick Belial, Azrael and a bunch of assault Terminators in a Land Raider Crusader.


----------



## Veritek83 (Dec 20, 2007)

I have to agree with everyone who's saying power weapon or l. claw. I find that the power fist or thunder hammer really ends up being a drawback, as you sacrifice the high initiative that your HQs have. Leave the I 1 attacks to your vet. sarges and termies and get the most of out of your HQ's I 5.


----------



## SPYDeR13 (Dec 18, 2007)

royemunson said:


> I know some people will buy a cheap master for the LD10.


That LD10 can also be used by everyone else as long as he is on the table.

This is what I'd take 
-PW
-PP
-Iron halo
-Frag
-Meltabombs

I'd aslo put him in a comand squad for that little extra kill ability.


----------



## kjhome9703 (Dec 31, 2007)

My captain/commander has: iron halo, master crafted multi-melta, lightning claw, those weapons have made him versitile.


----------



## Bishop120 (Nov 7, 2007)

Ok heres my thoughts on the subject.. do you want a character killer or a troop killer or both? By character I mean something as mean as another SM Captain like a Ork Warboss, Hive Tyrant, Tau Crisis suit, Assassins, Inquisitors... you get the picture.. and by Troops I mean Imp Guard, Marines, FW... once you answer those questions you will know what weapons you to arm him with. Everything else should be the same regardless of what your hunting.

If your going after characters while the high Init can be better served with a PW your really not guaranteed to have the higher init to make use of it nor are you as likely to wound with it so a PF comes in real handy especially since you can off hand tank hunt with it. With it you will be very likely to wound and fairly likely to squish your opponent out right with a single wound. 

If you intened to troop hunt you will want to go with a Power Weapon.. yes LC is nice but to many points and unless you buy the pair theres no extra attack and troop hunting is all about killing the troops before they can kill you. Just take this to give you a nice armor denial weapon combined with your trusty BP.

If you REALLY want to hunt both characters and troops take both a PF and a PW and forget about shooting all together. It will give you your extra attacks and you can pick which weapon to use for which fight. Against troops use the PW and against characters use your PF. Its pretty simple but costly.

At all times I recommend this wargear...

Bolt Pistol - While yes a PP is highly usefull in your hands with your high BS, you wont get many chances to use it. Just take this to give you your extra attack and your shot on the charge.

Artificer Armor - 2+ AS... to help you survive all types of fire, combat, and anything in between.

Adamantine Mantle - Yes the Iron Halo is nice BUT what if you fail it? Most things which will ignore your armor will kill you with Instant Death. This stops that. Put your wounds to good use. Combined with Combat shield it is guaranteed to keep you alive longer than an Iron Halo (except against Force weapons... sorry)

Combat Shield - Your most likely to not have a save in combat as ranged wounds can be desiganted around a squad but in combat you fight alone and take your hits alone. Even though your high init your still likely to mess with someone who has a power weapon and will hit you first or who will surive your attacks. Take this just in case.

Terminator Honors - get you that extra attack to ensure that you can mail/kill/burn in HtH.


----------



## Captain Galus (Jan 2, 2008)

ive got a master with a plasma pistol, power sword and he has yet to dissapoint.


----------



## Lord Pestilice (Jan 21, 2008)

Im still looking to get back in the game but just playing around with the SM CPT I am looking at doing:
Captain
Jump Pack
L Claw x2
Frag
Melta
Term Honors
Iron Halo

No shooting ability but you can get to HTH fast and let rip. Plus melta for pesky vehicles.


----------



## Mad King George (Jan 15, 2008)

My Leader has alot of fluff i think to much

anyway im off to get my dinner ill update this post later

belt of russ + 4 invunrable
artificer armour + 2
force weapon
re roll one failed save per battle
holy relic
extra attack for counter attack
always hits on 3s
master crafted

7+ attacks


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

for Ld purposes master with combat weapon and bolt pistol 77pts cheapest he could be.


----------



## Insanity101 (Jan 13, 2008)

If you want a LD purposed captain that is cost effective, take the cheap 100 pt Captain, namely PW, combat shield, Master. Best for things like tournament lists where you want a lot of scoring units.


----------



## evantar (Dec 31, 2007)

If I take a captain, I like going with...

Single Claw
Combi-Melta
Jump pack

BA Captains have halos already. This guy runs me 155 I think it was. He's not too expensive, and he can run around with a big group inflicting pain where needed.


----------



## Mad King George (Jan 15, 2008)

my guy is very exspensive lol i think he goes over then 100 point wargear

does 100 point wargear count for apocalypse ?


----------



## Churlton (Nov 23, 2007)

I have a BA Captain (restrictive listings), the need to take a Chappy kinda reduces the chance of fielding other expensive HQs; unless it's Mephiston - hehe. S he doesn't make it onto the field that often.

He comes with the Halo, so added a pair of LC and Jump pack.

With the new dex, So far he hasn't had much success with anything:-

The lack of master-crafting means he seems to miss more often than not, The loss of furious charge means he often bounces off (or is beaten off the mark)
and my fault the Halo is not switched on, as I can't roll higher than a 3!!!!!!!!!!

His squad have always outlasted him; both Command and VAS.

But he looks great (Capt Shrike konversion) & is in-theme for the BA


----------



## dred73 (Jan 24, 2008)

if you just want the leadership bonus then just give him termy armour and a power weapon and maybe if you are up for it a storm bolter " you hit on 2's with it yay".


----------



## Deceiver (Sep 19, 2007)

the wargear 100 pt limit applies in apoc. the force org chart does not.


----------



## rafunparked (Feb 2, 2008)

Hey i was wondering how everyone outfits there chaplain?im gona get a Chaplain w/ jump pack and was wondering if the box comes with equipment like the iron halo and stuff?thanks


----------

